# الاٍفراط في تناول مشروبات الطاقه خطر على الجهاز العصبي



## shatha (25 يوليو 2007)

أكدت دراسة قامت بها الجمعية الطبية الكندية لشؤون التغذية 
أن مركب "تورين" الموجود في مشروبات الطاقة يقلل من فعالية
الجهاز العصبي لدى الإنسان وهذا المركب هو نوع من الأحماض 
الأومونية الموجودة في اللحوم والأسماك تقوم الشركات المصنعة
لمشروبات الطاقة باضافته لمنتجاتها.
وأضافت الدراسة أن من بين الاضرار التي يسببها ارتفاع مادة الكافيين 
في تلك المشروبات على المراهقين والأطفال ازدياد نبضات القلب عن المعدل
الطبيعي حيث تصل أحيانا إلى 150 نبضة في الدقيقة إضافة إلى زيادة
تدفق الدم للعضلات حيث تصل نسبة الكافيين الى 20 ضعفا 
عما هو موجود في المشروبات الغازية.
وترتفع نسبة الكافيين المخدر لتصل أحيانا الى 80 ميلليجرام 
في علبة بحجم 100 ميلليجرام وهذه نسبة مخيفة، إلا أن بعض 
الشركات لا تذكرها على منتجاتها حتى لا تؤثر على حجم المبيعات.
وأشارت الدراسة إلى أن المثابرة على تناول مشروبات الطاقة المشبعة 
بالكافيين تتسبب في حالة من الادمان وحدوث اضطرابات نفسية نتيجة 
نقص هذه المادة في حال توقف الشخص عن تناول تلك المشروبات.
كما تتسبب مادة الكافيين في ارتفاع ضغط القلب وزيادة نسبة السكر 
في الجسم ما يؤدي الى حصول نزيف في الانف او ما يعرف باسم
"الرعاف المزمن" والنوبات القلبية نتيجة زيادة كميات الدم
التي يتم ضخها من والى القلب.
وتضيف الدراسة أن زيادة التبول تعد من أكثر المشاكل التي تسببها
مادة الكافيين نتيجة تعامل جسم الإنسان مع هذه المادة على أنها 
مادة سامة يتوجب التخلص منها عن طريق التبول فبذلك يخسر الجسم
كميات كبيرة من السوائل ما يؤدي إلى الإصابة بالجفاف.
------------------------
تم اٍضافة أول ثلاث كلمات على العنوان من قبل (قلم حر ) .
تم تعديل نوع ىالخط و حجمه و حذف الفراغات الطويله ( ما بين السطور )
في حال اٍعتراض صاحب الموضوع أرجو التوضيح داخل الموضوع .


----------



## Tabitha (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشروبات الطاقه خطر على الجهاز العصبي*

شكراً  Shatha

أنا اول مرة عن جد اعرف المعلومة دي...... واعرف ان المشروبات دي خطرة


----------



## jim_halim (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشروبات الطاقه خطر على الجهاز العصبي*

يا لهوي ...

الكلام ده ينطبق علي red bull برضه و لا أيه النظام ؟؟ 

​


----------



## قلم حر (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشروبات الطاقه خطر على الجهاز العصبي*

موضوع مهم ......لكن للتوضيح : التنبيهات كانت عن الاٍفراط في الشرب و ليس الشرب المعتدل المدجروس .
للتوضيح أنقل :


> دراسة طبية .. الافراط في تناول مشروبات الطاقة يقلل من فعالية الجهاز العصبي صحة/كويت/مشروبات/تقرير
> دراسة طبية .. الافراط في تناول مشروبات الطاقة يقلل من فعالية الجهاز العصبي
> من فلاح الفضلي الكويت - 31 - 5 (كونا) -- تتنافس الشركات المنتجة لمشروبات الطاقة للاستحواذ على اكبر عدد ممكن من المستهلكين في الدول العربية حتى ان البعض منها بدأ يسوقها بشكل مجاني على الشباب والمراهقين في الأماكن العامة كالمجمعات التجارية والاندية ودور السينما.
> 
> ...


الرابط :
http://kuna.net.kw/Home/Story.aspx?Language=ar&DSNO=989209

وكالة الأنباء الكويتيه .
يا ريت لما تجيب موضوع يجيبمو من مصدره الأصلي أو من مصدر معروف .....حتى يكون الموضوع أكثر دقة و تكاملا ....و حاول أن لا تلجأ لمنتديات خصوصا المنتديات الغير متخصصه .
على كل حال : شكرا لك للتنبيه و ( نكش ) الموضوع و اٍثارته .....و أنا سأعدل العنوان حتى يكون أكثر دقه و جوهريه .
شكرا لمجهودك و تعبك .
بالتوفيق .


----------

